# Found This 200sx On Cardomain...



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i thought id post a link since this 200sx looks real good. i love the stealth look IT would be cool if the owner posted on here.
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/520925


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here are the pics..its not mine...but ill post em for everyone


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good, I like how the wing isn't overdone. Not to sure about the dual exhaust though. But whatever, it's nice regardless.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

it says that's a 99 200sx. i thought the b-14 200's were 95-98 and the sentras went from 95-99


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

must be a typo


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks nice. I like what s/he did with the stock headlights. Just needs some stealth corners to finish it out.

I checked out his site and it says its a 99 Lucino.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> Looks nice. I like what s/he did with the stock headlights. Just needs some stealth corners to finish it out.
> 
> I checked out his site and it says its a 99 Lucino.


I think that car is from Mexico...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i like it a lot, very nice.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> i love the stealth look IT



stealth my ass...just cause its blacked out doesnt mean its stealth...stealth is SLEEPER...this thing looks bad ass, but its not stealth by any means


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think when someone says stealth they are refering to the color. If they mean to say sleeper they would say sleeper.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> I think when someone says stealth they are refering to the color. If they mean to say sleeper they would say sleeper.


stealth isnt a color..it means being unnoticed...if he didnt wanna be noticed, then he wouldnt have out on the wing, hood, lights, rims, etc...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> stealth isnt a color..it means being unnoticed...if he didnt wanna be noticed, then he wouldnt have out on the wing, hood, lights, rims, etc...


ok we dont gotta be superbly technical here..

stealth can be interpreted more than one way.. it all on how a person view is. :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> ok we dont gotta be superbly technical here..
> 
> stealth can be interpreted more than one way.. it all on how a person view is. :thumbup:


thanks LIU...

i meant stealth in the BLACK and DARK sense.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that is soooo clean. :jump:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> thanks LIU...
> 
> i meant stealth in the BLACK and DARK sense.


that is exactly how i view it.. especially in the night.. the black car and black corners and headlights blend nicely into the dark of night.

that how i see stealth as.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

damn...I love that look. Whats that body kit run for these days, Ive always liked that one.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

thats the one from the lucino in mexico if im not mistaken. there was a group buy a while back from rsenal200 im not sure how it went down but i LIKE the front bumper *drool*. very clean but his interior is weird...and does anyone notice that although he has a shift boot he only has a gas and brake pedal? must be an automatic with a boot...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I like it. even though its been done. Black with the trim and light as well as the shaved badges. I even like the look with the mild shopping cart spoiler. The only thing I hate are his cans, It looks like they were just throughn on the rear.... and the hood clashes with the rounded lines of the kit.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Yea, that hood kinda messes up the lines a bit. I think a cabon fiber oem style would have been much better. I couldnt tell it was aftermarket till i saw the elevated shots


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I personally like the stealth, I think it makes the car look _EVIL, Badass, _ 










I love the look!! (this one's MINE!! )


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

im kinda partial to the 'stealthed' look too   










oh yah, btw, this is fsking sweet.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is slayer stealth stuff


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^stealth :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

That car is soo clean, if i were to ever kit any car, it would look like that- Love what the guys done. SHOW YOUR SELF MAN!!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

omg xsjado how many frickin cars do you have...damn


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

I am not feeling the quad exhaust or the Civic F1 wing, or the blue interior. But the kit (is it the Stillen GTR kit?) looks very nice. Overall a pretty good job.


----------



## NISMO_FREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

i agree, i think that a silver interior (or maybe c.f. if you wanted a more stealthy look) would have looked alot better. i'm really not feelin the exhaust or spoiler, but everything else KICKS!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I personally think that the all BLACK/stealth look ain't that great.


WAIT, WAIT, WAIT.......what am I saying..........JUST KIDDING!!!

Kinda partial to the all black look.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> i meant stealth in the BLACK and DARK sense.



i like it..he has my scheme i was going for.....


----------

